
JSON API testing in bash - g5095
https://gist.github.com/pomke/8dfdd980e1980a7409c57bce9aa9899a
======
g5095
Recently I needed to write some tests for a REST API that I had been exploring
with httpie.

Rather than reach for $languageTestSuiteOfChoice I combined a few existing CLI
projects and discovered a very simple and fun way to test web apis.

